# Plain or Serrated Edge for Self Defense?



## mcjon77

Hey all,

Just wanted to know your opinions on which would be a better edge for self defense with a knife, plain or serrated.  What are the pluses and minuses of each type?  One thing I noticed about serrated edges is they tend to get caught up in my cutting surface (in this case, cardboard).  I had to stop and work at dislodging it from the cardboard as opposed to flowing from one slash to the next.  Has anyone else experienced this?


Jon


----------



## Gary Crawford

Rather than tell you,you can figure this out yourself.Get a peice of thawed meat and experiment with both types of edges,you'll get it.


----------



## Phil Elmore

Serrations help the blade bite better into loose material like clothing, but in all honesty I really don't think it matters that much.  I prefer plain edges because they're easier to resharpen, but I own both.


----------



## CanuckMA

Both will land you in jail


----------



## Ceicei

CanuckMA said:
			
		

> Both will land you in jail


It depends on which country and region.  Some areas will allow you to carry a knife under a certain length, others restrict by types.  Some require a carry permit for weapons.  If it is in a true self defense situation, a knife can be a viable defense tool.  It will depend on how the law sees the situation how it happened and whether the person holding the knife will end in jail/prison.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex

I actually carry one of each.  I prefer a plain edge for general cutting chores b/c serrated knives IMO are worthless if you're trying to cut smoothly (they tend to rip rather than cut).  However, if you're cutting something and are not concerned about cutting smoothly (ie. the leather jacket of the scumbag in the parking lot) then serrated knives are nice.  Like Phil said, I would be more confident with a serrated blade when cutting through clothing etc.


----------



## MA-Caver

My personal preferences tend towards a blade with both smooth and serrated, being smooth in the front portion and serrated in the rear. 
My reasons for this are more for functionality than SD as I do a lot of vertical rope work and serrated blades are best for cutting through webbing and rope while the smooth edge I use for other functions at my job. 
In a SD situation my experience tells me that the dual edge type blade will do very well. The smooth edge will allow for better penetration and opens the way for the rest of the blade then upon removal the serrated edges if kept keen and sharp enough will create a hellva lot of damage and make a bigger hole and more painful. 
But all things being equal... I'll use a spoon... 



> "Cut his heart out...and use a spoon."
> "Why a spoon m'lord?"
> "*Because it'll hurt more*!"
> 
> Alan Rickman as the Sheriff of Nottingham to some guard in Robin Hood: Prince Of Thieves


----------



## OULobo

I'll throw in a concurrance or what has pretty much already been said. I like the smooth edge because it is easy to clean and sharpen, more precise and I am more familiar with it's capabilities. I like the serrated edges for cutting tough and tangly stuff.


----------



## Kenpodoc

They both work.

Jeff


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I had a guy tell me once--and I'm serious--that he didn't want to use a serrated knife for fear of having the serrations "hand up on the tendons."

I don't think he feels that way anymore.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## Cruentus

For self defense, NON-SERRATED!

If you have ever done a cutting test with meat wrapped in clothing, like Jean or shirt material, you will see that serrated edges tend to bite and catch on the clothing rather then the flesh, causing far less damage to the actual flesh underneath, where as with a well sharpened plain edge, you will cut very cleanly through the clothing and flesh.

If you need the serrated edge for utility, then a partially serrated edge is better then a full.

PAUL


----------



## Tydive

None of my combat knives are serrated, but all of my utility knives have at least a small serrated edge. 

I am really not a fan of slicing in combat. While slicing is ok for bleeding somebody out, if I have to use a knife it's time for somebody to die. The quickest way to kill somebody with a knife is with the point, and a serrated edge *may *get caught on the way in or out.


----------



## OUMoose

My first and still favorite tac folder is the Spyderco Endura with the fully serrated blade.  Have I done any slicing techniques on a steak wrapped in cloth to determine the best angle of attack with straight vs. serrated edges?  no.  Have I trained with my blade of choice in the air to the point of being comfortable with it?  aye. 

Point is, as someone mentioned already, both can cut and both can kill.  Serrations increase the blade's cutting surface area without increasing the overall length of the blade, whereas a straight blade is much MUCH easier to maintain.  So get what you feel comfortable with and go!

 :asian:


----------



## Northstorm

If I have a larger fixed blade, I like plain edge with a wee hawk for pulling back.  But on the small folder I carry (legal, under 3" blade), I like a partial serrated edge with the end of the blade (closest to the tip) plain.  This is very comon, and offers the best of both worlds.  I never attempt to sharpen the serrated edge, liking it to tear more than slice.  But I keep the plain edge portion and tip very sharp.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Plain edge knife for self-defense, serrated edge knife for work.


----------



## Kenpodoc

I usually carry a stethoscope and a pen.

Jeff


----------



## Billy Reuter

My personal opinion in serrated for self-defense. I carry a cold steel "night force"

and believe me this thing would go right through clothing and flesh. I would suggest picking up Mike Lee Kanerek's Israeli Tactical Knife fighting D.V.D.'s
his website is www.fight2survive.com


----------



## TChase

I prefer a small serated section on the base of the primary cutting edge.  It's good for tearing through clothing and flesh if need be.


----------



## TonyM.

Basically what Sharp Phil said. I like to be able to sharpen my blades in a timely fashion.


----------

